# What time did your dog(s) wake up?



## SPS (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't get my 7 month old puppy to sleep any longer than 6:00 no matter what! No matter how late he is up or how much exercise he gets, its like an internal alarm clock goes off at 6 or earlier. I'm hoping this is a puppy thing and I think part of it is he is hungry but once in a while I would like to sleep in!! Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Rex did the same thing at that age, actually earlier! I would get up and drag on my sweat pants, take him outside, then go back to bed! He got the hang of it after a while, but he still at 3 years likes for me to get up no later than 7 AM!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

My dog is very good and sleeps (or at least is quiet) until I decide to get up. During the week he's out and about at 8:00, but he eats, potties, and goes back to sleep, weekends it's between 11:00 and 12:00.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I had the same problem from Hemi. She is now 2. I have 5 dogs that sleep in our room. They all have their own bed around ours. The Boston gets to sleep with us. Hemi would want to go out and would start wandering around waking up everyone. 90% of the time she wouldnt have to go to the bathroom and would jump at our window until we would let her back in. I finaly tied her up next to her bed and she has gotten used to her space and sleeps threw the night. She will cry if she actualy has to go to the bathroom.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i wake up at around 6am also, but i don't mind too much because she forces me to wake up and take her for a quick walk. She's only 5 months old, but shes getting better and better. If I don't wake up at 6am...more and more she sits there quietly until she's about to soil herself then cries bloody murder. :biggrin:


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

oz used to sleep until 7am. for the past month he's been up at 5am. and he doesn't need to pee or poop, he waits until we go on our walk at 730 to do that.

he wants to play or he wants to go into the living room and lay there. but he won't go w/o me. this week i started taking him out to the kitchen letting him get some water, have a treat and put him back in bed. seems to be working.

he's 8 months old now.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

My 10 month old, China, holds her own and almost never asks to go out. Our 6 month old, Mako, gets me up at 8am on the dot every day no matter what. Even though I let them out at midnight just before I hit the hay and when my husband gets up at 3am and lets them out before he goes to work. 8am. On the dot. =D


----------

